# Not-Aus Hauptschalter zulässig?



## Adrian26 (8 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Bisher setzen wir an unseren einfachen Anlagen Not-Aus Hauptschalter ein.
Die Maschinen bestehen maximal aus 3 Antrieben darunter 2 Pumpen.
Der eigentliche problematische Antrieb treibt eine große Schwungmasse an und ist daher mit einer mechanischen Bremse ausgestattet.

Im Notfall wird daher durch wegschalten der Spannung der Motor und die Bremse vom Netz getrennt und wird dadurch bis zum Stillstand gebremst.

Nun wollte ich heute das ganze in Sistema berechnen da ich aber keinen B10d wert des Hauptschalters gefunden habe habe ich bei Siemens nachgefragt.

Der nette Herr hat mir darauf hin mitgeteilt das ein solcher Hauptschalter gar nicht für Not Halt zulässig sei.
Ich habe danach den ganzen Tag recherchiert und es stimmt angeblich nur zum Schutz gegen elektrische Gefahren.
Nun gibt es aber doch zahlreiche einfache Maschinen welche nur so ein Hauptschalter besitzen.
Es macht Sicherheitstechnisch ja auch keinen Sinn einen Pilzdrucktaster einzubauen dieser würde auch nur das Schütz wegschalten.

Gibt es jemand der ähnliche Maschinen baut oder Erfahrung hat?.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Elektriko (8 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...


Was hast du für einen Hauptschalter? (Model? Artikelnummer?)
zB.: dieser kann auch als Not-Aus benutzt werden 









						NOT-AUS Hauptschalter
					

Eaton NOT-AUS Hauptschalter für Einbau und Zwischenbau Montage.




					www.elektroartikel-langehein.de


----------



## Adrian26 (8 März 2022)

Hallo von der 3LD Serie rot gelb daher eigentlich für Not Aus geeignet.

Die Frage ist nun ob ich so einen Schalter alleine einsetzen kann oder ob ich hierfür noch einen Pilzdrucktaster benötige.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo von der 3LD Serie rot gelb daher eigentlich für Not Aus geeignet.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ob ich so einen Schalter alleine einsetzen kann oder ob ich hierfür noch einen Pilzdrucktaster benötige.


Es kommen wohl noch andere Faktoren bei der Betrachtung hinzu. Beispielsweise wo ist der Schalter verbaut? Vorne, seitlich, hinten? Welche Höhe...
Wie groß ist die Anlage? Ist der Schalter gut "erreichbar"?


----------



## Adrian26 (8 März 2022)

Ja der Schalter sitzt direkt an den Bedienelementen daher zentral gleich erreichbar die Maschine ist nicht größer als 1m.

Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Problem zu tun es geht ja um die Grundsätzliche Frage ob so ein Schalter alleinig ausreicht.


----------



## Elektriko (8 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo von der 3LD Serie rot gelb daher eigentlich für Not Aus geeignet.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ob ich so einen Schalter alleine einsetzen kann oder ob ich hierfür noch einen Pilzdrucktaster benötige.


Der Schalter reicht


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (8 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Der nette Herr hat mir darauf hin mitgeteilt das ein solcher Hauptschalter gar nicht für Not Halt zulässig sei.
> Ich habe danach den ganzen Tag recherchiert und es stimmt angeblich nur zum Schutz gegen elektrische Gefahren.
> Nun gibt es aber doch zahlreiche einfache Maschinen welche nur so ein Hauptschalter besitzen.
> Es macht Sicherheitstechnisch ja auch keinen Sinn einen Pilzdrucktaster einzubauen dieser würde auch nur das Schütz wegschalten.


Der Hauptschalter kann nur einen Notaus machen. 
(Energie frei schalten Strom, Luft, Hydraulik etc. Abschalten.

Nothalt Maschine in einen sicheren Zustand versetzen. Das kann alles mögliche sein. Das wird bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung definiert.
Leider kann ich nicht eindeutig rauslesen  ob du jetzt einen notaus oder nothalt realisieren willst. Für Notaus wäre das mit den rot gelben Schalter für mich in Ordnung falls die Gefährdungsbeurteilung keine weitere Abschalteinrichtung fordert.


----------



## UMI- (9 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo von der 3LD Serie rot gelb daher eigentlich für Not Aus geeignet.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ob ich so einen Schalter alleine einsetzen kann oder ob ich hierfür noch einen Pilzdrucktaster benötige.


Schau dir dazu mal die DIN EN 60204-1 - Kapitel 10.7.3 an.


----------



## stevenn (9 März 2022)

Ein Hauptschalter in rot-gelb kann als Not-Halt Einrichtung eingesetzt werden. UMI- hat dir die richtige Quelle genannt.
"Siemens" macht auf jeden Fall einen Fehler, entweder dieser Hauptschalter darf nicht im NOtfall eingesetzt werden, dann dürfen sie ihn nicht in rotgelb verkaufen (bzw. in rotgelb verkaufen macht keinen sinn) oder er hat doch einen B10d-Wert.
Ich würde den Herren mal darauf hinweisen


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Wenn es keine Schützschaltung ist, und die Antriebe nach einschalten des Hauptschalters sofort wieder anlaufen könnten, wäre der Schalter als Not-Halt nicht zulässig.


----------



## Adrian26 (9 März 2022)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Antworten.

Ich will eine Not-Aus Funktion realisieren Stop Kategorie 0.
Nun fordert ja aber die Maschinenrichtlinie generell einen Not-Halt an Maschinen, ausser tragbaren sowie Maschinen bei denen ein Not-Halt keinen zusätzlichen Schutz erreichen würde.

Man ließt ja das bei einfachen Maschinen ein sogennanter Not-Aus Hauptschalter beide Funktionen übernehmen darf.
Dies ist denke ich auch so in meinem Fall.

Siemens hat mir gestern noch einmal geschrieben und Sie veranlassen jetzt eine Überprüfung zu den B10/B10d Werte.


----------



## stevenn (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schützschaltung ist, und die Antriebe nach einschalten des Hauptschalters sofort wieder anlaufen könnten, wäre der Schalter als Not-Halt nicht zulässig.


das ist richtig. 13850 Kapitel 4.1.1.2


----------



## stevenn (9 März 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Siemens hat mir gestern noch einmal geschrieben und Sie veranlassen jetzt eine Überprüfung zu den B10/B10d Werte.



dann hat sich mein post oben erledigt. bitte gib bescheid was rauskommt


----------



## Adrian26 (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schützschaltung ist, und die Antriebe nach einschalten des Hauptschalters sofort wieder anlaufen könnten, wäre der Schalter als Not-Halt nicht zulässig.


Es handelt sich um eine Schützschaltung.
Die Maschine kann nicht nach Not-Aus automatisch anlaufen, es sei denn das Schütz verklebt.
Daher erreiche ich hier auch nur ein Performance Level von C.
Dies reicht aber aus weil sämtliche rotierende Teile mit Schutzblechen verschraubt sind.


----------



## Profilator (20 März 2022)

auf die Schnelle . .

Begrifflichkeiten sauber trennen Not-Halt (Stillsetzen) oder Not-Aus ("stromlos machen")
Du schreibtst du willst Not-Aus in Stopp-Kategorie 0. Das ist "unrichtig" da Not-Aus immer Stopp-Kategorie 0 ist. da gibt es nichts zu "wollen"

Also Hauptschalter als *Not-Halt* sollte ok sein sofern :
Erreichbarkeit
*Stopp-Kategorie 0 zulässig* (Risikobeurteilung) - nicht verwechseln mit Not-Aus
Farbe rot / Gelb - eh klar
Kontakte müssen zwangsöffnend sein
kein Wiederanlauf nach erneutem Haupschalter ein

Die "Herren" der Bauteilhersteller können auch nicht immer jede Einzelfrage spontan richtig beantworten.
Man sieht ja schon hier im Forum, was diese eigentlich simple Frage für vielfältige Aspekte aufwirft.

Normen EN 60204 + 13850 - hab diese hier leider grad nicht zur Hand


MfG


----------



## Adrian26 (21 März 2022)

Ja Danke so werde ich es umsetzten wie bisher.


----------

